#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-14
<AnAnt> Hello, can I apply for a ubuntu cloak ?
<techno_freak> AnAnt, Ubuntu cloaks are for approved Ubuntu members only
<techno_freak> AnAnt, rather you can ask freenode staff for an unaffiliated cloak
<AnAnt> techno_freak: what's a Ubuntu member ?
<AnAnt> techno_freak: I mean, if I am on launchpad, does that make me a member ?
<techno_freak> AnAnt, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<AnAnt> techno_freak: I see, thanks
<Tm_T> Alb3rts: may I ask you to change/hide a not so nice hostname of yours?
<Myrtti> ynf.
<LaserJock> anybody around who can point me to directions on how to get the bug bot into a channel?
<jussi01> LaserJock: for which channel?
<LaserJock> for #ubuntu-qa
<LaserJock> shoot
<LaserJock>  for #ubuntu-quality rather
<LaserJock> jussi01: ^^
<jussi01> ubottu: join #ubuntu-quality
<ubottu> jussi01: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> :)
<LaserJock> jussi01: will it stay there then?
<jussi01> LaserJock: yes
<LaserJock> awesome, thanks
<jussi01> LaserJock: I own the bot :)
<LaserJock> awesome
<cody-somerville> 'Allo.
<cody-somerville> Who maintains the schedule bot?
<Myrtti> nicknamed exactly what?
<Pici> cody-somerville: What schedule bot?
<cody-somerville> The ubottu
<Pici> It pulls the schedules off the Fridge
<Pici> jussi0-1 and stdin maintain the code though
<jussi01> cody-somerville: can I help somehow?
<cody-somerville> jussi01, are you the maintainer? :)
<jussi01> WOW... someone tried to not ping me for once...
<jussi01> cody-somerville: I own it...
<cody-somerville> jussi01, Wonderful. How does it pull the info? iCal?
<jussi01> cody-somerville: stdin does most of the work on it though
<jussi01> @list
<ubottu> jussi01: Admin, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, IRCLogin, Lart, Mess, Misc, Owner, Reply, Services, User, Utilities, and Webcal
<jussi01> cody-somerville: webcal iirc
<Pici> Yes, I believe it pulls it through ical
<cody-somerville> Perfect. So it wouldn't be difficult to change it. Awesome. Thanks.
<jussi01> cody-somerville: you are most welcome
<Pici> cody-somerville: The project is on LP as ubuntu-bots, the 'tweak' branch is the most up to date
<jpds> Pici: last modified: "7 weeks ago". I don't think so.
<Pici> jpds: the most up to date out of the choices?
<jpds> That, yes.
<cody-somerville> jussi01, does ubottu actually check the events are in #ubuntu-meeting?
<jussi01> cody-somerville: Im not sure, youll need to find stdin for that. If you have time, go check out the code
<Myrtti> cody-somerville: just a thought, how would it do it?
<Myrtti> cody-somerville: grep logs?
<cody-somerville> Myrtti, no
<cody-somerville> Myrtti, we have a location field for events
<user___> hello can you help me with real player install
<user___> hello
<user___> hellllo /????????
<user___> ????????????
<Myrtti> support is at #ubuntu
<jussi01> user___: this isnt a help channel
<user___> sorry then
#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-16
<Smilder> Hi
<Smilder> I've a problem here..
<Smilder> can somewere help me?
<Smilder> can someone help me?
<Pici> Smilder: If you're looking for Ubuntu support, #ubuntu is the place to be.
<Smilder> ok.. thanks Pici.. I'll go here now.. ;)
<Pici> Surely :)
<Smilder> *there now..
<newz2000> hi, is there a way to signal to ubuntulog bot that something of note has happened so that an anchor is placed in the irc log that we can link to?
<Pici> newz2000: I don't believe that the bot supports something like that.
<Pici> newz2000: I think the #ubuntu-meeting bot does something like that though.
<newz2000> ah, another point to consider when deciding whither to have our meetings in our own channel or in #ubuntu-meeting
#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-17
<Saniok> hi to all
<effie_jayx> hey all
<nickellery> hi, I'm an ubuntu member requesting an IRC cloak
<nickellery> launchpad.net/~nick.ellery
<nalioth> interesting
<effie_jayx> nalioth, who should I talk to about handing over the founder status of a channel
<nalioth> effie_jayx: depends on the channel.  what's up?
<effie_jayx> #ubuntu-ve was founded by me
<effie_jayx> I want to set it to the current LoCo contact as I plan to resign from my IRC duties
<effie_jayx> op duties
<effie_jayx> that is
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  does that make sense?
<nalioth> of course
<nalioth>   /msg chanserv help set
<nalioth> you want to look at the founder option
<huats> hello everyone
<huats> elkbuntu: hey
<huats> elkbuntu: do you remember last week the pb we had with the ban limit ?
<huats> elkbuntu: we are still facing it...
<huats> elkbuntu: I talked to seanw the freenode staffer to you send to me, but since another staffer had looked at it, he couldn't do anything (which I fully understand)
<huats> the problem is that this other staffer (nalioth), has not explained anything to us....
<huats> and when I try to talk to me and explain his decision (I am asking that since I am the leader of the loco and that this pb affects the loco) he says "you already had an answer ", which is false... and he refuses to say anything more...
<huats> I have to admit that I am a bit loss...
<tomaw> huats: can't you remove some of the old bans?
<huats> tomaw: it has already been
<huats> lots and lots of time
<huats> but we are always near the limit
<huats> the last time we removed bans, we were still around 40
<huats> we are a big big loco
<huats> and this is our main channel
<huats> ...
<huats> the pb is that some guys, try to come back very often (even if they were banned a long time ago)
<tomaw> can you replace the bans for those people with chanserv akicks?
<tomaw> it's a tiny bit more noisy but it should allow you to keep the actual ban listing shorter
<tomaw> It's just a suggestion.  I don't know the reasons why nalioth said no and am in the same situation as seanw in that I'm not willing to grant it if he said no.
<huats> tomaw: i will talk to the guys in charge of dealing with irc pbs of the locos about your solutions
<huats> I fully understand your point tomaw (for not changing the decision of nalioth)
<huats> the thing I don't understand is why he refuses to explain it...
<huats> i've talked to him, asking him a reason, and he never answer...
<huats> there is no dicsussion at all... that is why I am a bit dispointed
<huats> I think every decision can be admit, but not one which is not explained...
<kirjava1> evening folks
<Myrtti> gday
<kirjava1> how many different portions (spererated by slashes) can you have in freenode claoks?
<kirjava1> *cloaks
<kirjava1> would it be possible (for example) to have kirjava@ubuntu/locos/nz/kirjava ?
<emgent> PriceChild: ping
<nalioth> huats: the problem is that several of you have come forward as " the leader of #ubuntu-fr ", and requested the same thing.  the situation got explained by PriceChild and myself to one of you.  perhaps you need to get your group together and find out exactly what is going on?
<huats> nalioth: glad I can talk to you again
<huats> nalioth: to sum up, we are a very big loco... so indeed we have dedicated leaders (or at least group of responsible) for some part of the loco... I am the leader of the whole loco (not just #ubuntu-fr)
<huats> that is why I come to talk to you...
<huats> and clearly I don't see your point in refusing to explain it to me...
<huats> because when I ask all the other guys each of them told me that there was no explanations at all...
<huats> this is why I want to clarify that situation
<huats> and honnestly I am not really sure that you behaviour (of refusing discussion) really helps to solve our pb...
<nalioth> i am not "refusing discussion", i am tired of a new person showing up once a week saying they're the responsible party
<huats> nalioth: but just say it...
<nalioth> PriceChild: and myself have evaluated your request and you guys do not utilize your banlist properly
<huats> nalioth: ok, can you detail a little more ?
<nalioth> well, there are bans there that are very much out of date
<nalioth> there were redundant entries there
<huats> nalioth: all that has been cleared after you mention that to the guys in charge of our irc (and for the record I am here to talk to you, since the have the feeling that you are not answering them... this is why they asked me to contact you...)
<huats> and regarding "a new person showing up once a week saying they're the responsible party" there is noone above me, in the french loco, you can ask around :)
<nalioth> huats: well, we had the channel owner come here, and another fellow before him
<nalioth> and the fact that you cleared a few bans doesn't mean y'all aren't gonna put 'em back  ( otw, they'd not have been there in the first place )
<huats> nalioth: i trust my guys when they told me that they have cleared all the bans they can
<nalioth> but you're missing the point
<huats> probably
<nalioth> there will be no +u.
<huats> that is why I want to talk to you :)
<huats> +u ? what do you mean ?
<nalioth> er, +L
<huats> ok
<huats> but from my point of view you haven't still explained me why...
<huats> you tell me : go and clear you ban list... that is what we do...
<nalioth> banning folks with *away* *brb* *afk* and such is just petty
<nalioth> clearing the ban list doesn't change how you guys ban people
<huats> nalioth: ok
<huats> that is just what I wanted from you... a clear explanations...
<nalioth> PriceChild: and I feel that if you get an extended ban list for your channel, it'll be full of petty, ancient bans ( because if you have an extended ban list, you'll need to remove old bans less often )
<huats> ok
<huats> I get your point...
<huats> that is all I wanted...
<huats> thanks for taking the time for this explanation
<huats> now I can come back and talk to my guys...
<huats> but on the otherhand if we tend to come back to the limit, without all this "petty" bans, I won't hesitate to come back to you...
<huats> you agree ?
<huats> (I insist on the "without all these petty bans")
<nalioth> petty and ancient bans
<huats> ancient bans too...
<Pici> It is probably a good idea to go through the ban list and figure out why each one is there.
<huats> Pici: that is what I am going our IRC guys to do...
<Pici> :)
<huats> thanks a lot
<nalioth> a lot of your bans are out of date ( if they have been set by the server, and of a numeric hostname, they're probably out of date )
<nalioth> bans are not "fire and forget"
<nalioth> this is Ubuntu and we give folks second (and third) chances
<huats> nalioth: sure
<huats> nalioth: but who someone insist in being inpolite or insulting we have to ban him
<nalioth> i understand.
<huats> nalioth: the problem is that in France most of us have fixed IP, even from home
<huats> so the pb is that even old ban might still need to be in application...
<Pici> But a month later, is that user going to come back? Probably not.
<nalioth> you don't think people can change?
<huats> Pici: and nalioth of course people can change
<huats> but when someone gets banned
<huats> we remove its ban, and comes back 2 months later (we had many times that)
<huats> I tend question myself :)
<Pici> huats: But surely not everyone is like that
<huats> apparently we had really a lot of people acting like that
<nalioth> bans should last 24h, unless you have other reasons to extend them
<huats> 24h ?
<huats> ok
<Pici> 24 hours
<nalioth> 24 hours
<huats> (I understood)
<huats> ok, I'll talk to my guys about that
<huats> ...
<huats> i'll ask them to have a register of all the guys who have been banned and that come back, after the 24h ban...
<nalioth> a PM to folks that come to your channel with "Hey, we're here for FLOSS collaboration, not insults and such and so on  ( preach the Ubuntu way [ not the Debian way]) "
<huats> it is lots of work (the register I mention) but it might all of us, if we face the limit pb again...
<huats> nalioth: thanks for the discussion... I mean it...
<huats> It might help us to improve our irc channels...
<huats> and at least I know what were your point
<emgent> nalioth: can you forward #ubuntu-flybook in #ubuntu-mobile ?
<nalioth> emgent: what is #ubuntu-flybook ?
<emgent> nalioth: channel for support flybook V5 (Dialuge) but it`s possile forward in ubuntu-mobile
<nalioth> not sure why a ebook tablet channel needs to forward to #ubuntu-mobile
<emgent> nalioth: i talked about dholbach for it
<emgent> nalioth: http://en.emanuele-gentili.com/index.php/2008/06/23/ubuntu-flybook-team-is-up/
<emgent> see daniel comment.
<emgent> but I work mainly in Ubuntu Security
<emgent> I'm Ubuntu MOTU Security Devel.
<emgent> ops worng room
<Pici> ...
<Myrtti> lovely
<PriceChild> nalioth: emgent owns the channel in question... *sends him a link to moving channels*
<nalioth> ah, very good then
<PriceChild> emgent just acknowledged
#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-18
<emgent> please kill troll in #launchpad.
<huats> hey everyone
<huats> Pici: do you remember when we talked yesterday of the 24h period of ban ?
<Pici> huats: yes.
<huats> hello btw :)
<Pici> Ay yes, hello.
<huats> Pici: I am a bit surprised by it... since when you look at the ban list  from #ubuntu, lots are older than 24h :)
<huats> I don't want to make fuss about it, but as it was explained yesterday, I though it was a rule that was commonly applyed
<huats> We are working on a new system to enable this 24h ban, with exception... i don't want to have only a  24h ban for someone who says nazi salutation... and stuffs like that
<Pici> huats: I generally go in about every week or so and clear out my old bans, 24 hours is not a rule, but I don't keep anything in there for a long period of time unless I feel like its needed.
<huats> we had many case like that
<huats> and for such case I am sure you understood that we won't let them come back...
<Pici> Oh, I understand.
<huats> but otherwise I agree that you need facts, more than "we are reaching the limit :)"
<huats> and we will try to work your way... and to figure out in a few weeks :)
<Pici> The idea is that you don't add a ban without the intention of reviewing them later
<huats> I understand that
<huats> (now I see your point)
<huats> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-19
<nhandler> Hi, I would like to request an irc cloak for a bot I created. The name of the bot is VoteBot. It is used in the #ubuntuforums-beginners channel.
<jussi01> nhandler: I dont think it can get an ubuntu cloak, but you can get an unaffiliated cloak in #freenode
<nhandler> jussi01, I don't care about the ubuntu cloak. An unaffiliated cloak is fine. I thought I had read that I should go to #ubuntu-irc for those cloaks as well, but I guess I was wrong. I'll try #freenode. Thanks
<jussi01> :)
<LetsGo67> cdg is misbehaving in #ubuntu-es
<jussi01> LetsGo67: have you used the !ops trigger? (if they have one?)
<LetsGo67> They don't.
<jussi01> LetsGo67: are you sure? I would give it  a try anyway
<erUSUL> jussi01: our bot is MIA
<jussi01> erUSUL: ahh, any idea when its back?
<jussi01> erUSUL: btw, is the situation sorted now?
<erUSUL> jussi01: yep
<jussi01> erUSUL: I canhave ubottu join temporarily, but I nee to know that your bot will be back at sometime in the near future
<erUSUL> jussi01: we have been coping without the bot for some time so no worries
<LetsGo67> erUSUL: por qué el bot es bajo?
<LetsGo67> *esta* bajo?
<e-jat> jussi01, can i pm u?
<nealmcb> can we get ubottu in #ubuntu-us-co?
<nalioth> no
<nealmcb> nalioth: what are the alternatives? are there capacity issues?  plans for the future?
<nealmcb> thanks for ubot3.  when does it sync with the ubottu factoids?
<nalioth> hourly
<nealmcb> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<nealmcb> hmm - kvm has been in ubottu for perhaps a week, but not in ubot3
<nalioth> that is a bug, nealmcb
<nalioth> let me look into it
<nealmcb> nalioth: many thanks again!
<anka-ar> hi
<anka-ar> nalioth: !!
<nalioth> hi
<anka-ar> nalioth: de ubu-es
<nalioth> anka-ar: yes?
<anka-ar> perdona que moleste, pero, hoy baneaste creo a un par de molestos por rango de i
<anka-ar> ip*
<anka-ar> y justo que la estaban molestando a vero cayo ella en el ban porque esta dentro de ese rango
<anka-ar> no se puede hacer algo?
<nalioth> ok
<anka-ar> :(
<anka-ar> porque no puede entrar
<nalioth> mira el #ubuntu-es  :)
<anka-ar> gracias ^_^
<nalioth> de nada  :)
<RoAkSoAx> nalioth: what happened in #ubuntu-es ?
<nalioth> clone flooder
<RoAkSoAx> i see...
<[NikO]> +rR ?
<anka-ar> thanks vero1 is in ubuntu-es, bye
<anka-ar> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-20
<LainA> Hi I just wonder if I could get a ubuntu cloak please?
<techno_freak> LainA, you need to be an approved Ubuntu member for that
<LainA> techno_freak: thank you I'll find out how:)
<techno_freak> LainA, :) http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<LainA> techno_freak: thank you so much:)
<nealmcb> looks like ubot3 isn't responding to factoid queries like !ntfs
<cody-somerville> jussi01, ping
<nalioth> nealmcb: ubottu is the primary bot, and the other ubot* all use the db from it
<nalioth> this cna institute some problems if the db is moved, etc
<nalioth> let me look at it
<nealmcb> :)
<nealmcb> makes sense - thanks
<nalioth> the bot has been up for weeks, let's try a restart
<cody-somerville> jussi01, please update the bot to use http://www.google.com/calendar/ical/j5q85mmi6ujvjtii5s1n3li5io%40group.calendar.google.com/public/basic.ics - we've started to use Google Calendar, thanks.
<nalioth> nealmcb: fix0rd
<nealmcb> nalioth: indeed - thanks!
<nealmcb> but I heard on thewebsiteisdown.com that you need to reboot things three times!  lol
<nellery> hi, I changed my IRC nick and am requesting an Ubuntu Member irc cloak
<nellery> https://launchpad.net/~nick.ellery
<nalioth> nealmcb: what happened to your cloak?
<nalioth> sorry nealmcb
<nalioth> nellery: what happened to your cloak?
<nellery> nalioth, I used to be nickellery, but I'm changing to nellery
<nalioth> what happned to your old nick?
<nalioth> it had an ubuntu cloak
<nalioth>   /msg nickserv help group
<nellery> nalioth, done
<nalioth> nellery: done what?
<nalioth> group nellery with nickellery and get your cloak back
<nellery> the /msg nickserv help group thing
<nellery> ahh
<nellery> nalioth, hm.. I'm lost
<nellery> is it /msg nickserv group nickellery PASS
<nalioth> you have to drop nellery
<nalioth> then /msg nickserv identify nickellery nickellery-password
<nalioth> then /msg nickserv group
<nalioth> all from nellery
<nellery> nalioth, how do I drop it?
<nalioth>   /msg nickserv help drop
<nellery> nalioth, there we go.. thanks for your help :)
<nalioth> you're welcome
<[NikO]> nalioth, ubotu is a supybot no ?
<[NikO]> i write 3 plugins for supybot, badwords,insult,badnick controls, quiet user control and flood control
<nalioth> [NikO]: a very much augmented supybot, yes
<[NikO]> perhaps some of plugins i wrote could help
<nalioth> [NikO]: perhaps you can discuss it in #ubuntu-ircbots-team
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-13
<markie-> well
<markie-> Daviey: ?
<Daviey> markie-: ?
<markie-> Daviey: Yes, you directed me here
<Daviey> markie-: That i did.
<markie-> Daviey: concerning my ban in ubuntu-uk for my amazingly horrendous attitude in ubuntu-uk?
<markie-> i do realise what's going on, but meh, amusement is cool
<Daviey> markie-: I don't believe that is what i said
<Daviey> markie-: Well have fun, i'm heading to bed.
 * markie- smiles
<nalioth> amusement is cool, so long as it's not at other's expense
<markie-> nalioth: True enough, but some people shouldn't abuse their power, and interrupt their professionalism, especially not over me.
<niko> perhaps you could begin by read channel rules when you enter a channel ?
 * niko go bed.
<Kangarooo> hello #ubuntu-loco is not logged.. http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/07/13/
<Kangarooo> #ubuntu-locoteams I can't find in http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/07/13/ why?
<DJones> Kangarooo: I think its logged in a different location, is this what you are looking for http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2009/07/13/
<Kangarooo> omg.. yes.. but why its in there? it also should be in ussual logs place.. :)
<DJones> Kangarooo: Looks like there's two different locations, the ubuntu-eu location for any loco channel logs, and the irclogs.ubuntu locations for the main channel logs
<Nafallo> different bots running from different places, publishing logs to different places.
<Nafallo> one being community hosted and one being Canonical hosted.
<Kangarooo> yes here I found now info. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks       |         ubuntulog (Canonical) & LoCoBot (Ubuntu-EU)
<Pici> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Kangarooo> but also loco teams are in usa and they won't think that #ubuntu-locoteams irc log is in logs.ubuntu-eu.org
<Pici> Well, thats why we have !logs
<markie-> Daviey:  m
<markie-> Daviey Are you ready to discuss my banning now?
<Daviey> markie-: I was never not ready.
<Daviey> markie-: I would be *happier* to discuss the matter if you resolved your ban with #ubuntu-women first.
<markie-> Daviey: I do intend to but the op is currently sleeping. different time zones etc
<popey> I would hope that your approach changes from the last time you spoke to the #ubuntu-women ops markie-
<popey> calling them "bitches" and then refusing to accept you've done wrong because "thats how I role" is totally unacceptable
<popey> I agree with Daviey that the ban on -uk stays until you sort yourself out with #ubuntu-women
<markie-> I do understand and i do agree that it's not acceptable. But, what if i don't want to attend ubuntu-women, why does that prevent me from -uk. I just think that's a little unfair
<Daviey> markie-: I'm sorry you feel that way.
<markie-> I don't mind resolving it with the op, it's just that, i really have no intentions of going back there, so the ban really isn't that important.
<popey> I personally don't want or need people with your attitude around.
<Daviey> markie-: It won't hurt to resolve the matter with #ubuntu-women first.. I'm sure that can be done this evening
<markie-> Daviey: Yea sure, i have every intention of doing that, and will do. But, I'm not assumed by being banned from the -uk because of it.
<popey> Given he was offered the option of going in and apologising and simply said "my heart breaks" when asked to apologise or leave, I don't think markie- has _any_ intention of resolving issues with #ubuntu-women
 * Daviey didn't realise this
<Daviey> Well as it currently stands, i have no intention of lifting the ban in -uk
<markie-> so unreasonable
<markie-> popey: If you didn't want people with my attitude around, then why didn't you ban me?
<popey> Didn't realise you were in -uk tbh
<popey> Anyway, it's Davieys ban
<markie-> yea it is better you don't get involved
<m4v> what's the policy in dealing with people that spams and ask people to join other irc channels (or other irc network)? In #ubuntu-es, as the support channel, is clearly offtopic. but if is done in the offtopic channel? there's a guy who's been pasting the link of his own irc network in #ubuntu-es-offtopic for days now
<tsimpson> m4v: it's generally down to channel ops, but we consider it spam and spam is always unwelcome
<markie-> Daviey: \o/ the op from ubuntu-women unbanned me, after we resolved the issue. Now can we discuss my -uk ban, please.
<Daviey> markie-: I'm glad you resolved that.
<Daviey> markie-: Your ban has bee lifted, i don't think we really need to discuss it further
<markie-> Daviey: ty
<m4v> tsimpson: thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-14
<Odo> Hi folks
<njueyt> http://tinyurl.com/nkypfa
<ebel> #ubuntu-ie (Irish Team LoCo channel) has 2 ubots!
<ebel> ubot2 and ubot3. Can someone remove one please? (Don't care which)
<ubot2> ebel: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jpds> ebel: Done.
<ebel> jpds: thanks :D
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-15
<Odo> hi folks
<niko> hi
<Odo> niko, sorry for this can you read private messages?
<dantalizing> hey guys, can we get some help in #ubuntu-us-ne?
<dantalizing> languange and harrassment
<jpds> dantalizing: Oh hi, mate ... we have no access there I'm afraid.
<dantalizing> ah
<dantalizing> this guy was being .... well not productive: erniea3 (n=iggy_koo@pool-96-252-1-129.bstnma.fios.verizon.net) has left #ubuntu-us-ne
<jpds> Looks like someone is on it.
<dantalizing> yes
<dantalizing> thx nalioth jpds Pricey
<kkszysiu> hello
<erUSUL> hi
<kkszysiu> should I be Ubuntu member to get ubuntu cloak?
<erUSUL> yes
<erUSUL> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<kkszysiu> Im not sure I can be Ubuntu member
<kkszysiu> because Im linux developer
<kkszysiu> but my project are not strict related with Ubuntu
<kkszysiu> erUSUL, do you know where I can find people that can rate it?
<erUSUL> kkszysiu: rate what? your linux work ?
<kkszysiu> yes
<Pricey> kkszysiu: ubuntu membership is not linux membership?
<Pricey> kkszysiu: ubuntu membership is about recognising contributions to the ubuntu community.
<erUSUL> kkszysiu: well if the work is not ubuntu related ...
<kkszysiu> erUSUL, for example linux kernel hacking in not ubuntu related?
<erUSUL> kkszysiu: it is related yes but as Pricey points out is about contributions to the ubuntu community. Helping in forums/irc being MOTU and that kind of things...
<erUSUL> kkszysiu: but we do not decide who become a memeber if you feel you deserve it just follow the steps to become a member
<erUSUL> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<niko> warning against spikemcc : pv all people in channel to answer his request
<McPeter> +1
<ubot4> Factoid '1' not found
<McPeter> (houps)
<niko> ahah
<niko> +2
<ubot4> Factoid '2' not found
<McPeter> pfuu
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-16
<czajkowski> nalioth: *ping*
<Pricey> czajkowski: Anything anyone else can help with, or did he get a hold of you?
<niko> help with ?
<czajkowski> Pricey: need to get ops set up for myself and ebel on #ubuntu-ie
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, Laney said: !hug is pretty much all dholbach though
<popey> :)
<Laney> I didn't mean to do that
<Pici> Suuure ;P
<Laney> silly feature :(
<Pricey> feature not bug!
 * Laney runs
<a1g> hello all
<ethana2> hello, a1g
<a1g> ethana2: hi, how do I go about getting a ubuntu member irc cloak?
<ethana2> Honestly, I do not know what that is.
<ethana2> a1g: I'm pretty new at all this
<nalioth> a1g: got a launchpad page?
<a1g> yes I do
<Pici> We need the url ;)
<a1g> https://launchpad.net/~a1g
<nalioth> ethana2: /whois Pici
<nalioth> ubottu: tell a1g about member
<ubottu> a1g, please see my private message
<ethana2> nalioth: Benjamin Rubin?
<ethana2> What about him?
<Pici> ethana2: the ubuntu/member part of n=Pici@ubuntu/member/pdpc.professional.pici
<Pici> ethana2: Thats the Ubuntu member cloak
<nalioth> ethana2: look at his hostmask
<ethana2> ah
<a1g> nalioth: thx
<Pici> a1g: You need to be an approved member before you are eligable for such a cloak, nalioth had ubottu send you the details.
<ethana2> nalioth: so ubuntu members don't have their IPs exposed and such?
<nalioth> ethana2: no, so ubuntu members show their affiliatoin
<ethana2> oh, ok
<nalioth> cloaks do not provide IP masking (ignorant folks just think they do)
<a1g> pici: thx
<a1g> if cloaks don't provide masking, then what does?
<a1g> I haven't ehard of anything else
<nalioth> a1g: on this network, gpg-tor
<a1g> nalioth: I will look into that thx
<a1g> I see you talked about it like 3 years ago :)
<a1g> :) thx
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-bugs, hggdh_ said: ubot4: 216426 is not an issue on Karmic anymore (the text now says "Another synaptic is running. Trying to bring it to the foreground"
<hggdh> all, I beg your pardon for spamming via the bot on #ubuntu-bug. Sorry
<Pricey> hggdh: No problem. Anything starting 'ubot' isn't sentient ;)
<niko> anonnying bot :)
<Pricey> feature not bug!
<Nafallo> Pricey: you mean sentinel. go re-watch The Matrix!
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-17
<fredito> hi, i used the command /away, how can i retun to 'not away'?, sorry my english xD
<Flannel> fredito: "/away"
<m4v> fredito: /away again
<m4v> or some clients habe /back
<m4v> have*
<fredito> grascias m4v
<fredito>  '/back' work
<fredito> ty Flannel
<fredito> bye..
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-18
<MT-> nalioth: you around?
<nalioth> MT-: usually
<MT-> nalioth: I was wondering if I can have factoids added for my channel? I requested one a few times
<nalioth> MT-: join #ubuntu-ops and ask after it
<MT-> alrighty
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-19
 * niko count nhandler join :)
<niko> yes i'm boring
<MT-> nalioth: pling
<nalioth> MT-: clong
<MT-> nalioth: did you get my message earlier?
<nalioth> MT-: what message? please resend
<MT-> nalioth: Just that I think I'm going to start running my own bot again. I have a few mare channels entirely outside of the ubuntu namespace it'll need to be in too
<Pici> MT-: your factoid was added long ago
<Pici> !-notdrupal-#ubuntu-drupal
<ubottu> notdrupal-#ubuntu-drupal has no aliases - added by Pici on 2009-07-09 18:28:45
<MT-> Pici: just now - 21:32 < ubot3> Factoid notdrupal not found
<Pici> Then that bot is not synced.
<nalioth> has your bot updated itself, MT- ?
<MT-> my own? it's synced with the ubottu db
<nalioth> but how often?
<MT-> mine is whenever I choose, it's not on a cron because when I do it I need readd my own factoids. When I finish that work, it'll probably be every other day
<MT-> nalioth: It's not just the factoid part either. I'd like to have some extra functions. I just figure if I'm running my own bot for two channels, there's no harm in having it run in the other two as well
<nalioth> enjoy  :)
<MT-> nalioth: is the bot not going to be removed?
<nalioth> MT-: which bot?
 * nalioth has slept since then . . 
<MT-> nalioth: lol - ubot3
<nalioth> where?
<MT-> #ubuntu-drupal and #ubuntu-us-sd
<MT-> thanks :)
<ubuntor3557> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<niko> fyi someone register #ubuntu-novatos
 * erUSUL feels a light bulb turning on above his head...
<erUSUL> in #ubuntu-es --> 18:39 < LoOp_Jr> #ubuntu-novatos
<niko> ... sound like a good candidate for #ubuntu-ops
<niko> :)
<erUSUL> i really dunno if that guy registered the channel... he just mentioned it tongue in cheek (or so i thought) XD
<niko> 2009/07/19 22:46:45 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Information on #ubuntu-novatos:
<niko> 2009/07/19 22:46:45 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Founder    : LoOp_jr
<niko> he register it
<niko> 2009/07/19 22:46:45 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Registered : Jul 19 16:40:57 2009 (4 hours, 5 minutes, 57 seconds ago)
<erUSUL> niko: so report to irc council you say ?
<niko> i think
<m4v> loop_jr is relative new, maybe you can ask him to drop it
<m4v> err, relatively new*
<m4v> oh look, there's the english counterpart, #ubuntu-noobs, but with a spanish topic :p it was registered a year ago though
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-19
<easter_egg> how cares ubot2?
<easter_egg> ow... I see in the bot config
<easter_egg> <easter_egg> moderators
<easter_egg> <ubot2> jpds
<jpds> easter_egg: Far easier would be to use /whois, but oh well.
<ubot2> easter_egg called the ops in #ubuntu-br-doc ()
<easter_egg> no no
<easter_egg> I don't called
<easter_egg> sorry
<easter_egg> just a test
<easter_egg> thats not will happen again
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-br-doc, easter_egg said: !forget foo
<easter_egg> okay, tests done =x
<Puck`> hi everyone
<erUSUL> Puck`: hi
<easter_egg> hi Puck
<Puck`> ping evilnhandler
<arand> I seem to be banned from #ubuntu, is it simply so that the webchat channel is temporarily closed? Or is there something else (which I'm unaware of)?
<Seeker`> try joining #ubuntu-proxy-users
<Pici> arand: let me take a look
<bazhang> the webchat
<rww> Pici: it was acting up earlier, apparently. iirc, the banforward stops forwarding periodically, might need reapplying or something
<arand> Ah, joining #ubuntu-proxy.. directly worked, however joining #ubuntu complained about ban and didn't forward to -proxy, just then.
<Pici> Ah.  I see what the issue is.
<jussi> Pici: what is the issue? ban looked ok to me?
<Pici> jussi: The banlists aren't properly synced to the irc server that the webchat is on.
<jussi> oh
<jussi> that makes sense then :)
<rww> hence removing the ban and readding it, which is what ended up fixing it last time from the look of it
<rww> works now :)
<Pici> I spoke to the freenode-seven guys last time about it, its a known bug :(
<marienz> ah, good catch, forgot that server got relinked earlier
<lubotu3> In lubotu3, dutchie said: ianal is <reply>Legal advice is not something most people are trained to give, and what you hear from people in this IRC channel should not be taken to be true in your jurisdiction
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-20
<Puck`> good morning everyone
<tumbleweed> I suppose I should switch to an ubuntu/member cloak now that I'm an ubuntu developer. Anyone care to do that for me?
<Pici> tumbleweed: What is your launchpad ID?
<tumbleweed> Pici: stefanor
<Pici> tumbleweed: great, let me grab a staffer to switch your cloak over.
<tumbleweed> Pici: thanks
<Pici> tumbleweed: There you go, congrats :)
<tumbleweed> hah, thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-21
<Onetimer> sabe alguien aqui hablar español?
<Onetimer> tenemos una situación con el puto nhandler
<Onetimer> el cabrón no sabe español
<IdleOne> !language | Onetimer
<ubottu> Onetimer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Onetimer> y utiliza un traductor de google para hacer su trabajo en #ubuntu-es
<IdleOne> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Onetimer> eso no es #ubuntu #kubuntu
<IdleOne> Onetimer: stop trolling
<Onetimer> ni es #xubuntu
<Onetimer> ocupamos urgentamente un operador que sepa español en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Onetimer> el puto nhandler no sabe en que se metií
<Onetimer> metió
<Onetimer> puta madre
<IdleOne> stop swearing
<IdleOne> !ops | Onetimer cursing in Spanish
<ubottu> Onetimer cursing in Spanish: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<IdleOne> heh
<nhandler> m4v: You actually around?
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-23
<stlsaint> hello, i would like to ask for a ubuntu member cloak
<nhandler> stlsaint: Have a link to your LP profile handy?
<stlsaint> nhandler: https://launchpad.net/~faint-stl-saint
<nhandler> jussi, tsimpson, Pici, topyli:  ^^^
<Pici> nhandler: Did you add to the lp team?
<nhandler> No, I usually leave that to whoever ACKs the cloak
<Pici> nhandler: done, please assign a cloak :)
<nhandler> Pici: Done. I also sent him a message via memoserv to let him know I applied it.
<vish> hi , #ubuntu-debian is not registered. , and has a bot running there , how come?
<vish> who is running it?
<vish> >  /msg chanserv access list #ubuntu-debian , gives channel not registered
<rww> vish: As I understand it, the relevant channel's on OFTC. The bot in #ubuntu-debian is run by grantbow; I'm not sure why it's in there.
<vish> rww: yeah, the relevant one is  #debian-ubuntu on oftc , but this one is confusing , since it sits there with a bot
<vish> just seems no one is around at the moment
<vish> i was in there for a few mins and i noticed folks popping in and out , maybe we can shut it down , so that the people go to the right one?
<jussi> vish: are you in #debian-ubuntu?
<vish> jussi: #ubuntu-debian
<jussi> no, on oftc
<vish> yup
<vish> jussi:  but  #ubuntu-debian is the wrong one , accidentally mentioned during yesterday's session
<jussi> Im just wondering if its a relay bot...
<jussi> is it in both channels?
<rww> actually, now that I think of it, Grant mentioned relay bots recently. It may well be.
<jussi> and did my test come through?
<rww> (we're in the same LoCo)
<vish> i dont see a gbot on the oftc #debian-ubuntu
<jussi> vish: it may be named different on that network
<vish> jussi: yup , test came through
<jpds> jussi: So much for consistency..
<jussi> rww: could you chase grantbow for me and check out the situation?
 * vish just asked on oftc , if there is a relay bot..
<rww> jussi: he's not highly active on IRC. If there's someone in #debian-ubuntu that knows what's going on, that'd be a better bet.
<jussi> right. that would actually mean joining oftc... :P
<rww> fine, I'll do it then ;P
<rww> doesn't look like it's relaying
<rww> and I don't see a gbot equivalent on the OFTC channel
<vish> yeah , no one knows there either..
<rww> jussi: considering the above and that #ubuntu-debian isn't mentioned anywhere in the relevant wiki.debian.org documentation, I think IRCC could take it over and do whatever freenode does for pointing at non-freenode channels
<jussi> hrm, do oftc chans have owners?
<jussi> ie, who is responsible over there?
<rww> jussi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/467921/
<jussi> ahh, persia :)
<jussi> anyway, I have to zip back to work, so Ill leave this to one of my compatriots for now
<persia> jussi: Rhonda is the best contact
<vish> oh , wait , regarding <jussi> and did my test come through? , i thought the test on freenode..
<vish> it didnt come through on oftc
<vish> wheeeee , ircc now has control! :D
<doctormo> I've been asked to get your thoughts on the "Ask Smart Questions" guide which was blueprinted for the lucid cycle, sorry for the delay:
<doctormo> http://divajutta.com/doctormo/foo/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<nhandler> doctormo: That reminds me a lot of http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<doctormo> nhandler: I wouldn't be surprised if mine was derived from that via proxy. I got those titles from the people at UDS Lucid back in December.
<rww> doctormo: Looks good to me, and covers all the points I'd put in. Let me know if you'd like me to pick at the spelling/grammar, there are a couple of mistakes in there. Apart from that, cool :)
<rww> jussi: Did you get #ubuntu-debian sorted out, or would you like me to ask Grant about it? I'll probably see him today.
<nhandler> rww: We locked down the channel and modified the topic and entrymsg to point to the oftc channel
<rww> nhandler: alrighty, awesome
<rww> Do I ask here or #freenode to get my cloak changed to match my account name?
<nhandler> rww: An Ubuntu GC needs to approve the change, so here. jussi, tsimpson, Pici, topyli: ^^^
<Pici> nhandler: Could you do the honors?
<nhandler> Yep. Did he update his LP page?
<Pici> rww: did you update your lp page?
<rww> Which part? the IRC: section?
<Pici> Yes.
<rww> done
<rww> thanks :)
<nhandler> You are welcome
<Pici> np :)
<doctormo> rww: spelling and grammar are good to be corrected.
<IdleOne> Wonder if I can have my cloak changed to @ubuntu/member/notjustamemberbutalsoprez
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> kinding
<IdleOne> kiding also
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-24
<erUSUL> all : ActionParsnip ask me for a testimonial for memebership https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ActionParsnip i'm sure he would apreciate that form other #ubuntu regulars as well
<IdleOne> erUSUL: :) +1 for actionparsnip
<dinosaur> hi
<dinosaur> i was banned in #ubuntu-beginners for no reason
<paultag> Hey IRCC
<IdleOne> dinosaur: I believe paultag can help you with your ban question
<dinosaur> okay
<dinosaur> IdleOne, but i believe his assistance will be biased because he believes im someone i am not.
<IdleOne> dinosaur: then I am sure paultag can point you to the people you need to talk to
<dinosaur> sure.
<paultag> dinosaur, Issues regarding standing team bans can be brought up with #Ubuntu-beginners-council. You will, however, need to prove that "LOLWTF" who logged onto Freenode last night under the same IP, with the same speech patterns as yourself is not you. That is, because LOLWTF admited to being Montel, a member with a standing ban, and k-line.
<paultag> Oh shoot. Sorry, this nick
<paultag> Well, then I guess there is no room for that at all :)
<dinosaur> and what ways of  verification can i prove
<dinosaur> this clearly is not a static ip address.
<paultag> dinosaur, Not much, I'm afraid that we have three Ubuntu members with logs to that effect, and a bot who logs that channel
<paultag> dinosaur, there was no part from the network whilst using the IP
<dinosaur> 'that channel' being #ubuntu-beginners right?
<dinosaur> please provide me these logs
<IdleOne> !logs
<paultag> dinosaur, It was not #ubuntu-beginners, it was one of my personal channels, as you know.
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<paultag> dinosaur, Are you denying being LOLWTF?
<paultag> just so we're clear
<dinosaur> oh, okay so there's no official logs. correct? and no, im not.
<paultag> Jul 24 12:46:26 *	dinosaur (~dinosaur@12.54.16.178) has joined #whube
<paultag> Jul 24 12:46:43 <dinosaur>	sup
<paultag> Jul 24 12:48:59 <paultag>	hey montel
<paultag> Jul 24 12:49:50 <dinosaur>	ok same ip i know.
<paultag> Jul 24 12:49:52 <paultag>	yeah
<paultag> Jul 24 12:50:10 <paultag>	dead giveaway
<paultag> The ban will stay, unless you lodge something formal, Montel.
<dinosaur> Jul 24 12:46:26 * dinosaur (~dinosaur@12.54.16.178) has joined #whube
<dinosaur> Jul 24 12:46:43 <dinosaur> sup
<dinosaur> Jul 24 12:48:59 <paultag> hey im going to fake some logs like this and then get you in trouble
<dinosaur> Jul 24 12:49:50 <dinosaur> ok cool
<dinosaur> Jul 24 12:49:52 <paultag> yeah
<dinosaur> Jul 24 12:50:10 <paultag> i think im smart
<paultag> dinosaur, so you claim that is a fake log?
<dinosaur> yes.
<stlsaint> i can atest that that log is not fake as i was in the channel as well
<paultag> dinosaur, So I need to get Joeb454, collinp, stlsaint to pull logs as well?
<paultag> dinosaur, all Ubuntu members?
<IdleOne> I know for sure that paultag never said he was smart :P
<paultag> IdleOne, :P
<dinosaur> lol you have some good friends.
<dinosaur> besides
<paultag> dinosaur, it's against the CoC to act in such a way
<dinosaur> what did i do wrong in #ubuntu-beginners again?
<paultag> dinosaur, Ban evasion
<dinosaur> yeah, and people lie in court too
<paultag> dinosaur, and Network evasion
<IdleOne> dinosaur: ubuntu membership is not given because we are log forgers
<dinosaur> paultag, then why have i not been klined?
<paultag> dinosaur, I'd rather handle this in a sane way
<paultag> dinosaur, because k-lines clearly don't have effect
<dinosaur> id rather not deal with a lieing and biased op.
<dinosaur> its a shame. clearly theres not strict enough ubuntu membership guidelines
<paultag> Mmmhum.
<paultag> dinosaur, so, I'm lying, biased, I forge logs -- that's your claim?
<dinosaur> rather not repeat myself.
<paultag> Well, I think it's down to "he said" "she said" at this point.
<dinosaur> no its down to what "paultag said".
<ikonia> ok - lets deal with facts here
<ikonia> dinosaur: are you montel, yes/no
<dinosaur> no
<stlsaint> i can give a screenshot of my client showing the exact convoy with no chance of editing
<ikonia> dinosaur: are you callling paultag a liar with his log ?
<dinosaur> yes.
<ikonia> dinosaur: ok, then you need to lodge a complaint with the irc comunicty council who will check the facts
<ikonia> dinosaur: are you aware of that process ?
<dinosaur> nope.
<IdleOne> !appeal
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<ikonia> tomaw: as you're awake, you should be aware that dinosaur/montel is potentially a kline dodger
<ikonia> dinosaur: please follow that process, and your ban will be reviewed by the ubuntu irc community council
<ikonia> and that ends that
<tomaw> for now
<ikonia> thank you
<paultag> Thanks guys :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-25
<drubin> ikonia: I have a quick question, does the Ubuntu IRC comunity council even deal with Kline bans? Surely that stuff is and should be handled by freenode staff?
<nhandler> drubin: klines are entirely handled by freenode
<nhandler> Ban appeals in the Ubuntu namespace are handled by the IRCC
<drubin> nhandler: but kline evations and appeals trump Bans ;-p
<drubin> So there is no need to investigate further IF the user was evading a Kline. IMHO
<drubin> Any how I am out. glad every thing got sorted.
<rww> I'm being my usual pedantic self, I know, but it's "IRC Council" and "Community Council". Unless something changed since I last looked, there isn't an "IRC Community Council".
<IdleOne> I believe IRC Community Council is a valid description for what the IRCC covers
<IdleOne> IRCC handles the Ubuntu IRC community and the CC covers the greater Ubuntu community. although rww is right in saying it is the IRC Council.
<rww> Yes, it's a valid description, but no need to make (e.g.) the appeals process even more confusing by conflating the names of the two councils involved.
<rww> just a thought. As I said, I know I'm nitpicking.
<IdleOne> agreed
#ubuntu-irc 2011-07-18
<mojz> salam
<mojz> dar morede ftp soal daram
<mojz> hi
<mojz> i have a question about ftp
<mojz> i dont know how to set permission to ftp clients
<jussi> mojz: #ubuntu is probably a better place to ask.
<mojz> jussi, thank you
<Wilczek> Hi all :)
<Wilczek> I have question
<Wilczek> How to get Ubuntu IRC cloack?
<Pici> Wilczek: are you an Ubuntu Member?
<Wilczek> Yes
<Pici> Wilczek: Mind sharing your launchpad profile url?
<Wilczek> https://launchpad.net/~wilczek
<Pici> Wilczek: Unfortunately it looks like you are not a member of the Ubuntu Members group, which is required before you can get an Ubuntu cloak.
<Pici> 'Ubuntu Members' Is not the same thing as 'Ubuntu Users'
<Pici> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Pici> You can still request an 'unaffiliated' cloak in #freenode if you wish to hide your hostname.
<Fuchs> Pici: would being operator in an #ubuntu-* channel be sufficient to become a member?
<Fuchs> (I am not interested in the cloak, but the @ubuntu.com mail forwarder would be nice)
<Pici> Fuchs: It would be up to whatever membership board you chose to go in front of.  Personally, I think that and the support that I do was what got me my membership.
<Wilczek> Pici: Sure, I was wrong
<Fuchs> heh, then that should be easy to get :)
<Pici> Fuchs: Note that the IRCC is now able to assign membership status.
<Pici> Wilczek: Its okay, it happens :)
<Fuchs> Pici: that's why I asked here, irc-council would be the way to go for me
<topyli> Fuchs: membership recognises significant and sustained contribution. your contributions may well happen mostly or completely on irc
<Fuchs> topyli: well, I am an #ubuntu-de operator for quite a while now, plus I am an active supporter in the german ubuntuusers portal, which is, afaik, official as well
<topyli> and since irc is "nowhere", the regional councils might not be familiar enough with your contributions. this is why the ircc can now also grant memberships
<topyli> your #ubuntu-de contribution however might well be better known by regonal people
<Fuchs> rather not, since -de is a big region (I am not german)
<topyli> yeah
<Fuchs> oh well, it was just an idea, since the e-mail address sounded nice. I won't die without it :)
<topyli> it's not hard to get membership at all, if you're been around and active
<Fuchs> well, I've been around as an operator for at least two years, that's about how far back my chatlogs go :p
<Fuchs> ah, more or less exactly two years, joined on 2009-08-13  according to launchpad
<topyli> so that's certainly something to put on your wiki page
<Fuchs> okay, I did not know that I do have a wiki page
<topyli> if you don't, just create one :)
<Wilczek> I want to join Ubuntu members
<Fuchs> ah, you are talking about wiki.ubuntu.com, I thought launchpad might have one on it's own
<Wilczek> I read about this in the Ubuntu Wiki
<Fuchs> I will keep that in mind for after the summer holidays, then I should have time for this. I'll come back to you then.
<topyli> just do the stuff on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership and apply in an IRCC or regional board meeting
<Fuchs> will do so, thanks
<Wilczek> topyli: In Ubuntu wiki I read that you are one of the people that accept the declaration
<topyli> Wilczek: members are accepted in meetings of regional or team boards, not single board members
<Wilczek> oh, ok
<Wilczek> But I don't know where to write before meeting
<topyli> are you sure you've done all the required stuff described on the membership page? (linked above)
<Wilczek> "In each case, you need to add your name to the agenda for the next meeting of the membership board for your region, or the team council," ← I don't know how.
<Wilczek> "Your contributions should therefore be carefully documented on your personal wiki page." ← Where I can make this page?
<k1l> Wilczek: there is a wiki page for the next meetings. just type your name in there
<k1l> wiki.ubuntu.com and create your own wiki page
<charlie-tca> You can even use my own page as an example, if you need to:
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CharlieKravetz
<Wilczek> charlie-tca: thanks :)
<Wilczek> <k1l> Wilczek: there is a wiki page for the next meetings. just type your name in there ← where?
<k1l> Wilczek: read that carefully: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership  the orange text is a link. the section for your interest is the procedure for obtaining membership
<charlie-tca> at the membership board you are going to apply to
<k1l> Wilczek: take a breathe and take more time than 1min. for the effort to become a member. its not helping if you are doing it in a rush
<Wilczek> Ok, I now create Wiki page ;)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-07-19
<k1l> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
#ubuntu-irc 2011-07-20
<ubot2> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-java ()
<ubot2> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-java ()
<ubot2> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-java ()
<ubot2> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-java ()
#ubuntu-irc 2011-07-24
<jledbetter> How do I get on the ops list for my loco channel? I'm leader of #ubuntu-us-va and need to keep poking others to change the topic.
<Unit193> jledbetter: I would think you talk to stalcup or tarvid
<jledbetter> Unit193, I'd have to get him to log on. Not sure who stalcup is.
<jledbetter> Unit193, Is that the only way?
<Unit193> User seen  : Jun 17 20:51:58 2011 (5 weeks, 1 day, 19:58:38 ago)
<jtatum> jledbetter is the new team leader for virginia (elected)
<jledbetter> Thank you for letting me know he logged in?
<Tm_T> jledbetter: /msg chanserv access #channel list
<jtatum> Tm_T: can't the council just change this?
<Tm_T> change what?
<jtatum> Tm_T: the access list for a channel.
<jtatum> the folks that have +f are inactive
<Tm_T> not just change it, that would be very rude
<jtatum> pardon? jledbetter is the leader of the loco
<jtatum> so… seems to me she should be able to request and get ops
<jledbetter> It's alright. I'll email him and ask him to do whatever he needs to do. I just like to change the topic after meetings.
<jtatum> check launchpad
<Tm_T> hmm, does irc council have +f in the channel?
<Tm_T> if not, there's not much the council itself can do
<jtatum> ubuntu irc folks have chanserv privs to all #ubuntu- namespace channels
<Tm_T> jtatum: elaborate?
<jtatum> it's an officially registered namespace. folks that are designated can adjust access to anything in the namespace.
<jtatum> "rude" or not :)
<Tm_T> well, they can't unless they have +f, otherwise it needs freenode staff assisting (:
<jtatum> no offense, Tm_T, but you frankly don't know what you're talking about heere
<Tm_T> jtatum: hmmm, like to inform me then? I'm always eager to learn
<jtatum> sure. read freenode policies on groups.
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> I know
<jtatum> http://freenode.net/group_registration.shtml
<jledbetter> I've been struggling with this since I got the position. I'll email them again. /shrug
<jtatum> see under "group registration provides"
<Tm_T> but just like with irc cloaks, it needs freenode staff to do the actual work (:)
<jtatum> only a group contact can get freenode staff to "do the actual work"
<jtatum> hence… why asking here
<Tm_T> jledbetter: as being a longtime ubuntu irc op and now loco leader: the request of loco leader (with possible support from the community, like quick asking in some medium if it's ok to proceed) would suffice to irc council to proceed on the matter (:
<Tm_T> jtatum: I know (:
<jtatum> if you know, why are you arguing that the loco leader can't get +f in the channel?
<jtatum> and to ask freenode staff?
<Tm_T> 1) I didn't know that was the case
<Tm_T> 2) I'm not arguing against it (:
<Tm_T> I think I'm just unnecessarily stucking to small details that don't really matter, a bad habit of mine
<jtatum> no worries. this issue is a little frustrating to me personally. i've been trying to get jledbetter ops in the channel for a very long time.
<Tm_T> aye, can undestand the issue very well
<Tm_T> had several channels without ops for years, wasn't fun
<jledbetter> I'll get it in time for my term to be over ;) /cackle
<nhandler> jledbetter: I'm still seeing tarvid listed as the owner on LP. Is there anything to show that you are the actual leader?
<jledbetter> nhandler, I was supposed to have owner switched? Hrm.
<jledbetter> Hm... let me see if I can find the thread.
<nhandler> jledbetter: That is typically what happens.
<jledbetter> nhandler, That's what we get when we have two folks that don't know ;)
<jledbetter> nhandler, Will this do? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirginiaTeam/MeetingMinutes  April 4 and log attached.
<nhandler> jledbetter: It really isn't up to me on this particular issue (I'm not a GC). Essentially, you are trying to convince one of the GCs on the IRCC (who don't know the team) that you are the true leader. Once they are convinced, they can get staff to set you up with access (or you could simply get stalcup, tarvid (he can get you +F), panickedthumb, dwidmann, or panicked|eee to give you access
<jledbetter> nhandler, Alright. I'll email again. I'm not sure who stalcup is but I have tarvid and panickedthumb's email addresses at least.
<jledbetter> Thank you.
<jtatum> is there a good way to contact the ircc?
<nhandler> stalcup is Steve Stalcup (aka vorian). Not quite sure why he is on the access list (maybe with his ubuntu-us hat).
<jledbetter> Ah ok
<nhandler> jtatum: For this sort of thing, you can usually just request in here. We also have #ubuntu-irc-council if it is something private/confidential
<jtatum> ok… consider it requested her
<jtatum> e
<nhandler> jussi, tsimpson, topyli, elky: ^ (jledbetter claims to be the new leader and wants access in #ubuntu-us-va . Linked to a meeting log posted on the wiki showing this.)
<jtatum> jledbetter is the only active leader in -us-va. i can tell she is getting pretty frustrated by the terrible handover process. the old owner (tarvid) is a good guy but either doesn't know how or doesn't care to hand the reins over properly.
<jledbetter> I've already emailed him and panickedthumb. Let's give them a chance. Maybe it was missed last few times.
<jtatum> long story short - getting things changed (forums, irc, lp, mailing list) has been like pulling teeth. in fact so far none of those things have happened. not sure why it's so hard, as far as i can tell the result is going to be driving away the only active leadership in virginia
<jledbetter> jtatum, Will give me time for other stuff ;)
<nhandler> Usually, if you get the LP team transfered at the time of the leadership change, it makes getting the other things changed much easier.
<jtatum> she got team admin, and it was believed that was enough
<jledbetter> Is there a checklist of stuff? I didn't know and don't want the next person to go through this.
 * popey notes that it's not compulsory that the team admin _is_ op of the irc channel
<popey> or indeed the forums, launchpad or whatever else
<jtatum> popey: of course not. but as it stands, she has to ask me to change the topic to indicate the next meeting time. i don't even live in virginia
<popey> some teams like to have the leader be the "owner" of all resources, but it's not set in stone that it has to be the case
<popey> heh, sure, that's sub-optimal
<jtatum> none of the people who have access to any of these resources are active in the team
<jtatum> so.. i'd say that's worse than sub-optimal
<jtatum> for some of them, i doubt the admin is really needed. forums? probably never needed. i guess we could also clear the irc topic
<jtatum> although that seems like a lame workaround to a problem that shouldn't be happening
<jledbetter> I want to unsticky old topics and sticky new so forums is needed. I don't go there often but some do
<nhandler> jledbetter: You should be all set
<jledbetter> nhandler, With topic changing powers?
<nhandler> 1311529895 12:51:35 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- jledbetter has flags +votsriRfAF in #ubuntu-us-va because they are logged in as jledbetter.
<tsimpson> all powers
<jledbetter> nhandler, Thank you :) Yay! I really appreciate that. And I'm sure jtatum does too so I don't keep bugging him about changing the topic.
<nhandler> jledbetter: This also means that you can clean up the access list for the channel. Might I suggest adding entries of *!*@freenode/staff/* and UbuntuIrcCouncil with flags of +votiA (that will let freenode staff and the IRCC help out in emergencies when no OPs are around)
<jledbetter> nhandler, Alright, I'll do that.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-07-16
<ubot5> In #ubuntuforums, bodhi_zazen said: ubot5: nginx is a secret soviet spyware macine
<Pici> yep
<Pici> thats what all the cool kids say.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-07-17
<fishbait> how do i get unbanned?
<fishbait> anyone? it says i can't send to #ubuntu.
<fishbait> ... V.V no response
<chu> Do you know *why* you got banned in the first place?
<fishbait> i was trying to send five set to 2 dots to elicit a human response that way i'd know if i was alone or if someone could hear a redneck error test if u will unfortunately i sent them way too fast ...i am human i just prefer any response when i ask something otherwise i think i am all alone
<fishbait> am i like perma banned or something and no one wants to ell me or can someone grant me a reprieve on grounds of my own stupidity
<JoseeAntonioR> fishbait: I would recommend discussing your ban in #ubuntu-ops, if you really need to.
<philballew> How would I add the nick im using now to my group of nicks that get my member cloak?
<topyli> philballew: nickserv will do that for you. /msg nickserv help group
<philballew> topyli, thank you
<topyli> np
 * philballew high fives topyli 
#ubuntu-irc 2012-07-18
<Adri2000> hi
<Adri2000> I'm trying to join #ubuntu-cloud but it says invite is required. does this channel actually exist and is it an official channel?
<Unit193> Mode lock  : +imntcf #ubuntu-server   You use Umode +Q don't you?
<Tm_T> Unit193: he's already on #ubuntu-server so don't get the redirect
<Tm_T> Adri2000: it's just a channel that forwards to #ubuntu-server
<Unit193> Tm_T: That works as well. :P
<Adri2000> hmm ok, redirect. the error message about invite is misleading :) thanks!
<jussi> Adri2000: yeah, its freenodes fault :P
<Tm_T> Adri2000: well it's not misleading, as it is invite-only channel
<Tm_T> those who cannot enter, are forwarded to other channel
<Tm_T> but as you are in the other channel already, you don't get forwarded
<Adri2000> I see
<Myrtti> invite-only probably meaning that it's not meant for anyone to use
<Tm_T> yup
<jussi> its still confusing... (seriously, how many people have asked that question)
<Myrtti> sadly there isn't much to do to fix it.
<karni> Hello there. I received this memo on Jul 02 (but was unable to read it until today) "your cloak of canonical/launchpad/karni was removed by request of the canonical group contact. You now have an unaffiliated cloak."
<karni> FTR I'm a Canonical person.
<IdleOne> !ircc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council or email irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> karni: hang tight and someone from the IRCC will be along
<karni> I'd like to ask for my cloak back :)
<Myrtti> er
<m4v> do they handle canonical type cloaks?
<nhandler> karni: The IRCC can't grant canonical cloaks. You will need the Canonical GC to grant it.
<karni> I will :)
<pleia2> I think the canonical GC is different
<Myrtti> why would...
<Myrtti> indeed
<IdleOne> oh, right
<karni> I was in #freenode, I came here, I'm not sure where I should ask :)
<nhandler> See the canonical cloak section on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks
<nhandler> You will need to poke joey about the cloak
<karni> nhandler: Thank you. I think I was affected by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/913541
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 913541 in ubuntu-community "there are a number of people with Ubuntu IRC cloaks who have expired from the ubuntumembers group" [Undecided,In progress]
<karni> nhandler: Thanks :)
<nhandler> karni: Nope, that shouldn't have touched you (you didn't have an ubuntu cloak)
<karni> nhandler: No, I had a launchpad cloak. Ah, I see.
<karni> Cool, thanks all! Have a great day!
#ubuntu-irc 2013-07-15
<AlanBell> lolcat: the logs are your friend if you really want to review the discussion
#ubuntu-irc 2013-07-16
<Unit193> Someone making ubottu.com cranky?
<IdleOne> she does seem a little sluggish
<Unit193> And reconnect happy.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-07-18
<eliasps> Hello everyone, I would like an "ubuntu/member/nickname" irc cloak for this username (eliasps). Here is my launchpad account: https://launchpad.net/~eliasps . Can anyone help me? Thanks in advance.
<AlanBell> hi eliasps, I am just stepping away for a bit, stick around and we will sort that out for you
<eliasps> Hi AlanBell yes, I will stick around. Take your time :) Thanks!
<AlanBell> hi eliasps, lets have a look at this . . .
<eliasps> Ok.
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/eliasps cloak for eliasps please
<Fuchs> (you could poke erry who is on /stats p)
 * AlanBell pokes
<Fuchs> seen it, yes
<Fuchs> eliasps: congratulations :)
<eliasps> Thank you!
<Unit193> eliasps: Congrats!
<eliasps> Thanks everyone!
<LjL> Fuchs: people on /stats p?! what is this, 2006?
<Fuchs> LjL: according to statistics, back when I had them, there were people on there frequently. It might be that the most active people are in similar timezones though, so depending on when you usually check it might have been empty.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-07-19
<AlanBell> hello staff, can someone assist in copying the access list from #ubuntu-no to #ubuntu-no-offtopic please
<jo-erlend> _replacing_, actually.
<AlanBell> yup, that
<Fuchs> There isn't really a copy command from what I remember
<Fuchs> But I'll be happy if memory is wrong there
<Pricey> AlanBell: Are you mostly interested in getting the founders of #ubuntu-no founding #ubuntu-no-offtopic? That's easy.
<Pricey> I'm not aware of anything that'd make copying channels easy though and I'm reasonably confident we can get by without one in this case.
<AlanBell> well we want them to end up the same, it isn't a big access list
<Pricey> AlanBell: I could give +F to jo-erlend here and then they could sort the rest out?
<jo-erlend> Pricey, that's fine by me.
<jo-erlend> AlanBell, Pricey: if we could do this soon, it'd be nice. Friday night is rapidly approaching, you know. :)
<AlanBell> Pricey: yes, that would be fine
<Pricey> AlanBell: jo-erlend done!
<AlanBell> thanks Pricey
<AlanBell> oh, in fact Pricey if you could give ubuntuirccouncil +F I will sort the rest out now
<Pricey> AlanBell: done
<AlanBell> thanks
<AlanBell> jo-erlend: roughly done now
#ubuntu-irc 2013-07-20
<jcastro> anyone from the IRC council handy? or an OP?
<k1l> for which channel?
<jcastro> any of the support ones
<jcastro> basically, the forums are down due to a security breach
<k1l> o/
<jcastro> and I just wanted to let people know to probably expect higher than normal traffic
<k1l> yeah, we already saw that :)
 * jcastro nods
<k1l> thanks for the communication between the teams. i put your statement int the ops-team channel
<k1l> ,too
#ubuntu-irc 2013-07-21
<med__> Empathy doesn't show all notifications
#ubuntu-irc 2014-07-16
<phillip> hi, what should I do to get #ubuntu-translators-de deleted? Its an old channel that is not in use anymore.
<Pici> phillip: I can request to have it closed.  Do you know who owns it currently?
<phillip> Pici: no
<phillip> and would be good if you can do that
<phillip> thanks
<Pici> phillip: I'll take a look.  Is there another channel that replaced this?
<phillip> yes, #ubuntu-de-l10n
<Pici> phillip: good. I'll set it up to forward to that location.
<phillip> great, thanks a lot Pici!
<Pici> np :)
#ubuntu-irc 2014-07-17
<MooDoo> morning all
<MooDoo> lost my connection :(
<Unit193> Netsplit.
<MooDoo> yeah :(
<MooDoo> hate it when it does that
<opSiri> Hey guys
<MooDoo> hi
<opSiri> Hi! MooDoo
<opSiri> Its been a year and 1/3 since I came here and the council still hasnt sent me anything
<holstein> opSiri: what are you expecting?
<opSiri> Well I registered to be an op
<MooDoo> opSiri: lots of us have :) I think they are just busy
<opSiri> oh 14.04
<opSiri> My real user is optrusty
<MooDoo> Just give em time :D
<holstein> well, there is a release every 6 months.. development on the release doesnt really stop
<holstein> opSiri: you are part of the launchpad team that you want to op?
<MooDoo> and being an op isn't really anything to do with the release schedule :D
<optrusty> This is the real me
<optrusty> Hi
<opSiri> Hi! optrusty
<holstein> optrusty: you are part of the launchpad team you want to op?
<optrusty> Ya, I registered
<holstein> optrusty: so, you *are* joined to the launchpad team?
<MooDoo> when was the last meeting that talked about new ops, was a few week ago if i remember correctly
<optrusty> Pending
<optrusty> Nope
<holstein> optrusty: what was the last interaction with whom about what?
<holstein> you want to op what?
<optrusty> Let me see the mailing list
<MooDoo> optrusty: i'm pending for ubuntu-offtopic :)
<k1l_> holstein: iirc he took part in the call-for-ops-round for #ubuntu and such
<optrusty> I'm pending for #ubuntu
<MooDoo> k1l_: yup me too
<MooDoo> I know everone is busy - get your finger out AlanBell ;)
<k1l_> but i dont know what the result of that round was. someone of the team just asked the IRCC to clarify that
<MooDoo> last meeting they were too busy to discuss it and needed further input about current pending people
<MooDoo> iirc
<optrusty> 3/9/14
<optrusty> Bye
<optrusty> I gtg
<holstein> optrusty: id say, exercise as much patience as you can
<optrusty> K
<MooDoo> p a t i e n c e
#ubuntu-irc 2015-07-13
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> <dpm> dholbach, do you remember if we ever set a redirect from #ubuntu-phone to #ubuntu-touch?
<dholbach> ^ does anyone know the answer to the above? :-)
<teward> dholbach: tested and confirmed there is a +f in place
<teward> (I usually keep +Q - no redirection - on, so i took it off for the test)
<teward> (so the channel #ubuntu-phone is +f, and forwards to -touch)
<dholbach> great, thanks!
<Fuchs> as a minor simplification sidenote, this can also just be checked by   /mode #channel    or   /mode #channel f      :)
<teward> ^ that
<teward> (although, I prefer actual evidence and testing :) )
<Fuchs> sure, just wanted to mention, so people don't have to disable their no-forward, leave channels or whatnot :)
<teward> yep
<Mikaela> I thought +Q told you where channel wants to redirect you
<Mikaela> but apparently not as I just tested too
<teward> is Ubottu dead?
<teward> Mikaela: usermode +Q kills the redirection
<teward> Mikaela: [2015-07-13 10:20:15] * umode :         +Q     - Prevents you from being affected by channel forwarding.  <--
<k1l_> !lag
<k1l_> seems like all bots are gone
<teward> o.O
<Mikaela> teward: ubottu.com was making DDoS, see logs from what day it was.
<Mikaela> teward: I thought that server buffer would still tell you that the channel tried to redirect you somewhere, but +Q blocked it.
<teward> Mikaela: it doesn't say where the redir is, it just says Channel is Invite Only for +if chans
<teward> [2015-07-13 10:21:40] * Cannot join #ubuntu-phone (Channel is invite only).  <--
<Mikaela> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/07/10/%23ubuntu-irc.html
<teward> no entry anywhere else in hexchat saying where it would forward to
<Mikaela> I notiticed as I said
<teward> ahh i missed that part of the chat xD
<Pici> I'm going to bring up the ubottu process on the new server, but then I need to head out because my apartment is being painted.
<Mikaela> I am wondering abut meetingology
#ubuntu-irc 2015-07-14
<MooDoo> hello all
<Mikaela> morning
<seb128> hey
<seb128> is there a known issue with meetingology bot / http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs ?
<teward> (403 Forbidden on that link, basically)
<seb128> the bot seems to be missing and the log are 403
<teward> Pici: ^ know anything about it?  (sorry about the random ping)
<Pici> teward, seb128: we've moved ubottu.com to a new server, things aren't 100% back up and working (email to the mailing list is in-progress).
<teward> Pici: that's what i thought, i was here for that discussion although quietly lurked :)  I wasn't sure if you were fully aware or not of everything going on
<Pici> AlanBell: You said you did the meetingology backup, if you have a chance pm me and I'll get your login to the server back up and running so we can get that working again
<teward> and was fairly certain you were an authoritative source :)
<seb128> Pici, ok, thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2015-07-15
<Unit193>  > Ubuntu IRC Operator Team Meeting (#ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.net)   I'm going to presume that didn't happen.
<Pici> if it did, I wasn't there.
<Unit193> Oh, did you see my rsync ping btw?
<Pici> Unit193: I forgot about it... how was that working, what user were you connecting with and do you need me to add an ssh public key to something?
<Unit193> Pici: It was actually just using the rsync daemon on there, I had no user.  Server side, it had something to copy ubuntu.db to a new location that the rsync daemon had access to.  I was using the address rsync://ubottu.com/ubottu/ubuntu.db
<Pici> I'll take a look when I get home then... like in an hour
<Unit193> Great, thank you.
<Pici> Unit193: it might be working now... I'll check again when I get home though.
<Unit193> Well the file is there at least, so I'll stop getting errors in `mail`, danke.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-07-16
<MooDoo> morning al
<Mikaela> was anything done with meetingology? if not, I have the backups on external HDD and could probably do something if I can be backup-AlanBell for restoring it
<Mikaela> if there is a host for it, I mean
<Pici> Mikaela: Alan uploaded a bunch of stuff to the new server last night, so hes working on it
<Mikaela> ok
<Unit193> Pici: Otherwise I have one right now I can fire up if needed.  See m4v's ping about kubotu?
<Pici> Unit193: I did
<Unit193> OK, great.
 * Unit193 ducks and runs.
<AlanBell> Mikaela: yeah, I rsynced all the stuff over
<AlanBell> hmm, getting errors I am not sure I understand, perhaps you can have a poke about when you are around Mikaela, not sure if it needs Limnoria rather than supybot or some other config for the NickAuth stuff
<Unit193> I presume you're having translation problems.
<AlanBell> WARNING 2015-07-16T21:19:38 The Socket driver can not connect to SSL servers.
<AlanBell> WARNING 2015-07-16T21:19:38 Failed to load NickAuth: No module named NickAuth.
<Fuchs> I'd go with Limnoria and be it for having SASL alone
<AlanBell> yeah, there is a Limnoria instance, just trying to find the executable!
<Unit193> System installed and maintained vs best efforts local install, eh..
<AlanBell> found it, but now I have: ImportError: No module named i18n
<AlanBell> is that the package python-oslo-i18n? why oslo?
<Unit193> No, that's a limnoria thing.
<Mikaela> AlanBell: it looka like there is some kind of mixup between Limnoria and stock Supy, if they both are globally installed you should remove stock or install Limnoria user level. Also did you install the depwdencies with requirements.txt?
<Mikaela> and the Limnoria bin should probably be in PATH and if it's user level installed and anywhere else than .local you must also adjust PYTHONPATH
<AlanBell> Mikaela: limnoria is not globally installed
<AlanBell> and it probably is missing dependencies
<Mikaela> pip install -r requirements.txt --user --upgrade
<Mikaela> you are checkouted to the latest tag, aren't you by the way?
<AlanBell> I don't have sudo, Pici does :)
<Mikaela> --user is user specific and installs to .local
<AlanBell> meetingology is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<AlanBell> https://xkcd.com/838/
<Mikaela> if installed globally there will be two versions when the global gwts outdated
<Mikaela> since when has pip wanted sudo?
<AlanBell> oh, that was me trying to install pip :)
<Mikaela> it's not installed? :(
<Mikaela> Pici, could you install python-pip and python-wheel thrn?
<Mikaela> *then
<Mikaela> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/413807/is-there-a-way-for-non-root-processes-to-bind-to-privileged-ports-1024-on-l tl;dr makes pip installed packages install faster
<Mikaela> AlanBell: http://pip.pypa.io/ it looks like they have managed to make user level installing possible
<AlanBell> Mikaela: yeah, but it is fine, pici can sort things out when he is around
#ubuntu-irc 2015-07-17
 * AlanBell wonders if Pici is around
<AlanBell> Pici: if we can get pip installed on the new ubottu server that would be great
<AlanBell> and there should probably be some other people with sudo access (but probably not the bot users)
<AlanBell> Mikaela is helping get this set up, so if I am not around feel free to work it through with Mikaela
<Mikaela> 2015-07-17 02:04:21+0300 < Mikaela> Pici, could you install python-pip and python-wheel thrn?
<Mikaela> 2015-07-17 02:04:28+0300 < Mikaela> *then
<Mikaela> and I think I solved it, Limnoria isn't installed or is installed somewhere unstandard which Python doesn't like, but pip and wheel would still be very helpful
<Mikaela> Pici: and if you could install git too, that would be nice. I have no idea which version there is and updating isn't possible as I cannot use "git tag" :)
<Mikaela> 2015-07-17 18:45:49+0300 -- notify: meetingology (~meetingol@gateway/shell/ubottu/session) has connected
<Mikaela> it runs, but why it's not identified?
<Mikaela> meetingology is alive, I think. Could someone ping me when python-pip and python-wheel and git get installed so I can check the optional depedencies and see if there were any more recent releases?
#ubuntu-irc 2015-07-18
<Pici> AlanBell,Mikaela done.
<Pici> sorry, was away all day, was driving from NJ to VT
<Mikaela> thanks :)
<Mikaela> Pici: it looks like git is still missing
<bapoumba> Hello, ping someone who can deal with ubuntu cloak please :)
<Unit193> bapoumba: How about you have the fall join here, link and link his LP profile?
<bapoumba> Yep thanks, not sure he is online right now. We have that general Staff meeting tonight (EU time) and he has not arranged yet to be able to join
<Unit193> If he has a Freenode account (which he needs for a cloak), just set an invex on the accountname (/mode +I $a:unit193 for examp.e)
<bapoumba> https://launchpad.net/~buckyball
<bapoumba> I think his freenode nick is Bucky_Ball
<bapoumba> Yeah we can invite him, I know, but he should have taken care of that previsously :)
<Unit193> Registered : Jul 18 07:13:32 2015 (2h 55m 56s ago)  sounds like.
<bapoumba> yeah :)
<Unit193> (He'll need to be online anyway, to get a cloak.)
<bapoumba> OK, I have asked he joins here when he logs in IRC ahead of time. He is in Australia, the meeting is at 05:00 something for him, he’ll have to wake up earlier on a Sat. morning
<bapoumba> Thanks much Unit193
<Unit193> Sure thing.  And, one of the IRC council members will have to ACK it, then a staff member will have to set it.
<bapoumba> yes, the meeting has been scheduled for over a week now. He should have been taking care of that earlier :)
<bapoumba> Thanks for your patience Unit193
<Unit193> Heh, happy to help. :)
<Bucky_Ball> Hi all. I am here to request a cloak for the ubuntu-mods channel, please. Here is my Launchpad account link. Thanks for your time. :)
<Bucky_Ball> https://launchpad.net/~buckyball
<Pici> Mikaela: sorry, it should be there now
<Pici> I must have tried to reinstall it in the wrong tmux tab
<Mikaela> thanks, I will take a look tomorrow as I am at home 23:10
#ubuntu-irc 2015-07-19
<Bucky_Ball> Hi all. I'm just working this out. I received an unaffiliated cloak yesterday. I am a Ubuntu staff member and would like to swap that to a Ubuntu group cloak, please, so I can access the #ubuntuforums-mods channel at will. :) My launchpad account is https://launchpad.net/~buckyball. Thanks for your time.
<Mikaela> it looks like we are running the latest Limnoria
<MooDoo> howdy all
<sudodus> Hi, I'm an Ubuntu member and a moderator of the Ubuntu Forums. We intend to use #ubuntuforums-mods, and I need a cloak to be able to access it without an invitation each time. I'm a beginner so bear with me, I'll probably ask stupid questions and do the wrong things until I'm getting used to the way of communication
<sudodus> Please help me. My Launchpad account is https://launchpad.net/~nio-wiklund, sudodus (nio-wiklund)
<Unit193> NickServ(NickServ@services.): sudodus has NOT COMPLETED registration verification
<Unit193> sudodus: Please check your email.
<sudodus> quit
<Bucky_Ball> You might want to look here: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=trim+ubuntu+15.04 Tons of info about it. :)
<Bucky_Ball> Oops. Wrong channel. :)
 * Bucky_Ball blushes.
<Bucky_Ball> kfjad
<sudodus> help with cloak: Hi, I'm an Ubuntu member and a moderator of the Ubuntu Forums. We intend to use #ubuntuforums-mods, and I need a cloak to be able to access it without an invitation each time. I'm a beginner so bear with me until I'm getting used to the way of communication. My Launchpad account is https://launchpad.net/~nio-wiklund, sudodus (nio-wiklund), If you know how to do it, please help me :-)
<Fuchs> sudodus: you need to identify to your account, then wait for someone of the IRCC
<Fuchs> sudodus: see  /msg nickserv help identify for now,  for the future I recommend that you set up http://freenode.net/sasl/
<Fuchs> else any kind of auto-join baesd on the cloak or you being identified will not work.
<Fuchs> rest looks good. Read the link while waiting for a IRC Council member
<sudodus> I think I have already identified and registered an account according to https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Fuchs> no you don't
<Fuchs> you have registered an account, you are not identified to it
<sudodus> I see. How can I identify it?
<Fuchs> so for now you want to identify with the help given by the command above, and to automate that in the future you want to set up SASL as per the instructions of the link I gave you
<Fuchs> [18:08:20] <Fuchs> sudodus: see  /msg nickserv help identify for now,
<Fuchs> this has to be done every time unless you do, as I _really_ recommend, set up http://freenode.net/sasl/  (and for the unlikely case of your client not supporting SASL: get a decent client instead :p)
<sudodus> I use xchat
<sudodus> would it be better to use pidgin ?
<Fuchs> noooo :(
<Fuchs> someone please tell him when he's back that pidgin is a complete and utter pile of bull excrement when it comes to IRC
<Fuchs> he shall use hexchat if he likes xchat
<Fuchs> sudodus: rehi. Please do _not_ use pidgin for IRC. It's terrible.
<Fuchs> sudodus: xchat is fine, hexchat would be better  (it's an xchat fork, it looks and behaves the same, it just, compared to xchat, can do SASL out of the box and, more important, is still maintained)
<Fuchs> Nio: as I assume you didn't get the last line in time: " xchat is fine, hexchat would be better  (it's an xchat fork, it looks and behaves the same, it just, compared to xchat, can do SASL out of the box and, more important, is still maintained) "   (plus: IRC requires patience, please wait for replies, they are not always instant)
<Nio> I'm back in xchat, because I could not connect with pidgin - I can try to install hexchat and return
<Nio> ... and thanks for your patience :-)
<Nio> Hi again, trying with hexchat, but gets my second choice, Nio, instead of sudodus. I thought I quit, but obviously not. How can I release 'sudodus' so that it can be used via hexchat?
<Fuchs> Nio: /msg nickserv help release
<Nio> Done, should I /quit and try logging in again, or can I continue with user ID Nio?
#ubuntu-irc 2016-07-22
<Unit193> Pici: Howdy.
<Pici> Unit193: hi
<Pici> whats up?
<Unit193> So ubottu uses the LTS config vars to link to torrents, since .1 has been released those links are now broken.
<Unit193> !torrents
<ubottu> Xenial can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/xenial/desktop/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/xenial/server/ubuntu-16.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<Unit193> ubottu: config plugins.Encyclopedia.curLTSNum
<ubottu> 16.04
<Pici> hm
<Unit193> `config plugins.Encyclopedia.curLTSNum
<ubot93> 16.04.1
<Pici> I guess it doens't really hurt to hardcode it for the torrents links
<Pici> ubottu: config plugins.Encyclopedia.curLTSNum 16.04.1
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Pici: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Unit193> Pici: Thanks!
#ubuntu-irc 2016-07-24
<ahoneybun> Unit193: ping
<ahoneybun> could you add some ops in #kubuntu-podcast?
<ahoneybun> myself at least
<Unit193> ahoneybun: I could, though ovidiu-florin has access to do so.
<Unit193> ahoneybun: Since I got a sec, added you and a couple other kcouncil'ers to the ACL.
<ahoneybun> ACL?
<Unit193> Access list.
<ahoneybun> right found tha
<ahoneybun> thanks Unit193, now we have a good topic
<Unit193> Sure thing!
#ubuntu-irc 2017-07-20
<Tisho> hi, can I have ubuntu/member cloak ?
<Tisho> https://launchpad.net/~tisho
<Tisho> hi
<elky> Tisho: your launchpad account does not indicate that you're an ubuntu member at all.
<elky> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<elky> until then you have a perfectly good unaffiliated cloak
<Tisho> ok thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2018-07-17
<blackflow> So uh, about the !snap(s)  factoid. If my suggestion is bad, can I get some feedback and think of a better one? I really think it's an important but missing factoid. People often ask wtf snaps are.
<hggdh> !snap
<Unit193> !snap is <reply> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Unit193
<Unit193> !snaps is <alias> snap
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Unit193
<el> blackflow: i think it just got lost in backscroll actually
<el> fixed now
<blackflow> much obliged!
<el> thanks for the contribution
<blackflow> pfft, some contribution. I'll be sure to nag again if I come up with something else that's needed. Cheers, folks.
#ubuntu-irc 2018-07-21
<UbuntuUser> Really
<UbuntuUser> 😭
<hggdh> UbuntuUser: really. You asked for it
<UbuntuUser> OOPS Sorry
<hggdh> UbuntuUser: no problem. Let's wait a bit, a few days to think about the bans
<UbuntuUser> Ok
<Guest75349> :(
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntuUser> 😭😭😭😭😭
<LinuxTabletUser> Im So Boring
<ubuntu__> Yes
<Unit193> That is a fantastic way to get unbanned.
 * Unit193 nods
<ubuntu__> xd
<ubuntu__> hggdh:Why I Not Joining #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<Unit193> Unsurprisingly, you were banned for repeatedly doing in there what got you banned from #ubuntu.
<Unit193> Perhaps you should reconsider your approach.
<LinuxTabletUser> Yes
<Unit193> Sock puppeting also won't help your case.
<LinuxTabletUser> Ok
<ubuntu__> Drone
<LinuxTabletUser> *LinuxTabletUser Xd
<ubuntu__> Hi :(
<ubuntu__> Not Join #ubuntu-ops Channel?
<ubuntu__> Cannot join #ubuntu-ops (You are banned)
<ubuntu__> What
<el> ubuntu__: yes you're banned because you kept misusing the channel.
<el> as has already been said, we'll discuss this in a few days. this means you need to stop pursuing this until, say, wednesday.
<el> at that point you can come back having studied the guidelines for our channels and explain how your behaviour will be improved.
<el> this is your homework: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ubuntu__> ...
<ubuntu__> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<el> sure, you can also use other channels that haven't tired of your behaviour yet
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> orry
<ubuntu__> Sorry
<ubuntu__> Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned)
<el> yes, for the same reasons above.
<el> you understand the homework i've given you yes?
<ubuntu__> yes
<ubuntu__> Readed
<hggdh> ubuntu__: please ask someone that speaks your language to translate the above
<ubuntu__> ok Sorry
<hggdh> ubuntu__: now: not join #ubuntu channel. Not join #ubuntu.
<ubuntu__> Drone Banned Me #ubuntu Channel
<hggdh> ubuntu__: not join #ubuntu channel!
<ubuntu__> :(
#ubuntu-irc 2018-07-22
<Guest51891> Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned)
<Guest51891> Why?
#ubuntu-irc 2019-07-16
<tomreyn> hi everyone. would one of you be able to help with these factoid requests? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CKYGhN3cfv/
<hggdh> tomreyn: going thru it
<hggdh> as time allows...
<tomreyn> thaaaank you! wel'll also need to update !18.10 in two days, pointing out it reached EOL
#ubuntu-irc 2019-07-18
<ubot93> In #ubuntu-flavors, Eickmeyer said: !no cosmic is <reply> Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) was the 29th release of Ubuntu. Supported ended July 18, 2019. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2019-July/004996.html
#ubuntu-irc 2019-07-21
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said:  !luks is not yet there, also, which puzzles me now since i was thinking !popos (which is now there) was also new.
<tomreyn> ^ignore this line, please
